# Riders Abusing Uber Pool



## Bair1 (May 2, 2016)

I recently sent this to Uber support. But wanted feedback from this forum.

Yesterday, I had a fare that mistakenly put the wrong number of passengers for Uber pooling. & 7:53pm Midway Airport Rental Car area.

Yesterday was May 1, 2016.

This rider should be warned. 
They select only 1 rider when there were 2 riders.
There were 2 riders with so much luggage that they used the entire trunk 3 seats. 

I had to cancel the first Uber Pool request because there was no room and then asked them to make room for any other request.

There were at the rent a car area at Midway Airport and there was no pick up place to pick them up at.
I did pick up the following Pool request and he told me that he was only expecting one rider.
Recommendations & questions:
You should advise all Uber riders at Midway that the only Uber pick up area for Airport, Car Rentals, Parking Garage areas is at the Departure area close to door 1. (My plan was to cancel their request and advise them but it was rainy and they had been inconvenienced already.
What stops an Uber Rider from selecting 1 passenger when they have more than 1 passenger?
Is there a way for the Uber Driver to know how many riders were selected?
What do I do if I have a 2nd Uber Pool pick up and there is no room?.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hi, Bair1! Thanks for reaching out! Sarah, here, happy to help!

Uber Pool is a convenient low cost service for our riders. It gives them more choices for low cost door-to-door transportation. Partners across the country have reported increased earnings from Uber Pool riders. Additionally, statistics have shown driver ratings improve when transporting Uber Pool riders.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to email me.

Uber On!

Best,

Sarah


----------



## Super dUber (Jul 31, 2015)

Interesting problem. I haven't had it yet. Let us know if you hear anything back from Uber. 

PS. Sarah, read the post!


----------



## Ubertuber (May 2, 2016)

From what I've observed lately, Uber might be at fault for recent problems like this. Uber doesn't always bring a lot of attention to changes they make and PAX are often completely unaware of them (some smartphone operating systems make this worse.)

*Uber recently set the Uber-pool option as default.
*
In typical fashion this was done under the radar and PAX have been clueless to the change. Not only that, it's not completely obvious that you have an option to opt out of the Uber-pool service and wait for your own personal car. To use the standard UberX option you have to pull a slider past all the more expensive options, which I've been instructing every passenger to do if they don't want Uber-pool as a default (once you choose the UberX service option it becomes your new default...but who knows of subsequent updates will change that.)
*
*


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

stop accepting pool. problem solved.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If they lie I fly. Period.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Drivers must draw the line on UberPool (and Lyft line.) Don't allow more than two passengers. Don't allow one or two passengers whose luggage will take up the remaining seats that could be used by another set of passengers. Don't pick up UberPool passengers with low ratings. Don't wait a second longer than necessary to collect a cancellation fee if an Uberpool passenger keeps you waiting. Don't allow the passenger to change the destination, as that is a strict violation of pool rules. Don't accept non-surge Uberpool requests.

Better yet, don't accept any UberPool requests. Drivers are not contractually required to accept Uberpool requests. UberPool rides can pay drivers up to 30% less compensation than regular rides.


----------



## lilibugz (Apr 27, 2016)

Bair1 said:


> I recently sent this to Uber support. But wanted feedback from this forum.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a fare that mistakenly put the wrong number of passengers for Uber pooling. & 7:53pm Midway Airport Rental Car area.
> 
> ...


Wow. 2 riders with lots of luggage and they requested Uberpool!!! SMH


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Super dUber said:


> PS. Sarah, read the post!


The purpose of the post was a jab at the canned non-answers that drivers usually receive from the outsourced CSRs at Uber Driver "Support". The canned non-answers that you generally receive make you wonder if the CSR even bothered to read what you e-Mailed. Since the CSRs are outsourced, you wonder further at what level their command of the English Language might be.


----------



## Bair1 (May 2, 2016)

Here's Ubere supports reply:

Thanks for letting us know!

Riders should have to select a seat for each and every passenger.

Riders should only bring one other passenger at a pickup. If you encounter this again, you can also let the rider know that he or she will have to request an uberX or only have one additional passenger to ride with uberPOOL.

Right now, we allow two riders per pickup, for a possible total of four riders per trip. If two riders are picked up together, they must also be dropped off at the same destination.We do communicate this to riders, but if you do have a rider that asks to bring along more than one additional person, please kindly ask that they cancel the trip and re-request with uberX.

Your feedback is very important to help us ensure high-quality rides.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

When I first went online today, the first request that came in was for uberPOOL here in Boston - I ignored it, and was immediately kicked out of the system for four minutes.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a lot of cars that can handle 4 big bags + 4 pax. Town Car could probably do it. I have a midsize sedan and I don't think it would work. I could fit 4 carry-on sized bags in my trunk, but not 4 big bags + other random stuff. There's just no way.

I'm not sure pax are really abusing pool though. Uber is "encouraging" pool and pax just poke a couple buttons without really thinking about it. Hell, there are plenty of complaints from pax about accidentally ordering pool when they wanted a car all to themselves. They could fix it, but then they'd have to admit they messed up and Uber would probably try to charge them a cancellation fee.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

It's pretty clear that Uber sees Pool as its future. Fight the good fight by not accepting Pool requests (unless it's 2x or more surge), but realize that Uber will force its way on you in the end.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I do think riders are getting smarter about into being forced into pool. The way the app shows the difference is very appealing for the pax to choose the pool option. I had two pax that told me the app showed a pool ride as $4-5 vs the X ride at $9-11. It does seem that the difference is exaggerated so the pax chooses pool.

The problem is that most riders hate the inconvenience of pool and having to pick someone else up, they are all fine if they get a single pool ride, of course. Therefore on the very rare occasion I take a pool ping, I always pick up the second rider ping so the first pax can fully enjoy the joys of the Uber pool!

I noticed this pool default on the app a couple of weeks ago and at the same time around 90% of pings started coming in as pool rides. This weekend it is down to 50-60% of the pings I saw. I am glad riders are figuring out that Uber is defaulting them into pool and opting to change it back to an X ride.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Pool could be fixed, they just have to fix the rates and the pax interface. For example the fare estimate should be, using NuberUber's example, $5-11 for pool and $9-11 for X. There should also be a pop-up for pool warning pax about delays due to picking up extra passengers and telling them that they won't save any money unless there are other passengers in the car. Once a rider has taken a couple of matched pool trips offer them a "never show this again" button. Unmatched pool rides should pay the same as X while matched ones should pay the driver more per mile & minute while there are multiple customers (aka the pax with the phone) in the car but save the pax some money.

edit: There should also be a "convert to X" button available in the pax app as long as the driver doesn't have any other pool pickups accepted.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

The more crafty folk (generally younger agers) are the ones who game Uber Pool. Unfortunately, since drivers don't see destination before accepting, you only find out after getting shafted starting the trip to see your crafty rider is going less than a mile. Thus, i have started rating Pool riders lower: <1m at 4, <1/2m at 3, and anything >1/2m a 2 or a 1.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I took three uber pool
Trips this morning. The only three trips I had between 4:30 and about 6:05 a.m.

$32

The only problem I have is one of the trip request canceled just as I turned onto Northbound I-55. Then instantly my phone beats again. I'm all turned around and kind of lost so I had to turn it down.

I don't know how to answer the question I get $18 an hour. 23 miles. That includes the trip home


----------



## Dannyyellowcab (Feb 3, 2016)

Bair1 said:


> I recently sent this to Uber support. But wanted feedback from this forum.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a fare that mistakenly put the wrong number of passengers for Uber pooling. & 7:53pm Midway Airport Rental Car area.
> 
> ...


No shit they will abuse it . It should be called uber poop


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Not sure what's going on here, you should be able to manually change it from one pax to two pax on an uberpool request. I only allow one bag per person. If they have more I tell them the system only allows for one bag because you could get other pax. Also, keep in mind that they only get one destination for both people. If they want to go to separate destinations for each pax you have to tell them they have to order another uber. Just be polite and explain to them that for uberpool the destination is set because you could get other requests and will get dinged if you don't accept them. Tell them uberx is more flexible. What uber is doing is they are defaulting everyone to uberpool in their rider apps in an absurd attempt to push uberpool requests. They don't know it til they request it.

It's up to us to inform them all that they need to move the slider back to uberx.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

send all pool rides a text right away. And do not drive towards their pin. Just sit. wait for cancel. if no cancel in 5 min, then you cancel them out. 
Start by not accepting POOL mainly.

You chose Carpool.
No stops. Im waiting for other riders.
May be very late.

They will cancel 90% of time.

The great part is all of it is 100% true.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The purpose of the post was a jab at the canned non-answers that drivers usually receive from the outsourced CSRs at Uber Driver "Support". The canned non-answers that you generally receive make you wonder if the CSR even bothered to read what you e-Mailed. Since the CSRs are outsourced, you wonder further at what level their command of the English Language might be.


That's a relief. For a moment I thought tweetybird was seduced by the uber side of the force.


----------



## ezrarobles (Dec 16, 2015)

Pool is a rip off for the driver. Even during a surge I ignore the requests now because they are always a waste of time and gas. 

22min drive in heavy traffic during a 1.5 surge and I made just over $5 bucks. 

Screw. That.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

ezrarobles said:


> Pool is a rip off for the driver. Even during a surge I ignore the requests now because they are always a waste of time and gas.
> 
> 22min drive in heavy traffic during a 1.5 surge and I made just over $5 bucks.
> 
> Screw. That.


Oh my, YES SIR thank you so much. Yesterday was my first day driving. My very first fare ever was Pool...ok it was surge and she only went maybe 10 blocks that was fine. 2nd fare, was somewhat far from where i was but not out of the realm, though the app showed it as 10 minute drive and it turned out to be north of 15 minutes with traffic. Firstly some of this was just my own eager ignorance thinking "ooh a fare, lets go!!". Just as ezrarobles said, i drove the fare about 15 more minutes and received $5.45 for what turned out to be 30 minutes of driving.


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

Uber pax posting. 

I'm NYC based and think pool is great in Manhattan. Enough volume, enough people close together that i've found there really isnt much 'going out of the way' (often i use it to go from my upper east side apartment to the financial district and theres almost always someone within 5 blocks headed with me to the same general area).

Offering pool in smaller cities or suburban areas seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems like a good time to repeat this advice.

Drivers must draw the line on UberPool (and Lyft line.) Don't allow more than two passengers. Don't allow one or two passengers whose luggage will take up the remaining seats that could be used by another set of passengers. Don't pick up UberPool passengers with low ratings. Don't wait a second longer than necessary to collect a no show cancellation fee if an Uberpool passenger keeps you waiting. Don't stop at a spot that is illegal or unsafe for the pick up. Don't chase the passenger if pin was put in the wrong place. Don't allow the passenger to change the destination, as that is a strict violation of pool rules. Don't accept pool requests during slow traffic conditions. Don't accept non-surge or low surge Uberpool requests.

Better yet, don't accept any UberPool requests. Drivers are not contractually required to accept Uberpool requests. UberPool rides can pay drivers up to 30% less compensation than regular rides.


----------



## tbirms (May 21, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> It's pretty clear that Uber sees Pool as its future. Fight the good fight by not accepting Pool requests (unless it's 2x or more surge), but realize that Uber will force its way on you in the end.


I'm fed up with uber pool. I have given more than enough $3 rides to people. I have an iphone. When I am in WAZE system on a ride, unless I pay close attention to the blinking feed, I miss opportunities all the time. Then get a nasty note saying I left money on the table....blaming me for a sucky system. I imagine if I didn't need the GPS it would be fine....but that isn't gonna happen. I asked to be dropped from uber pool and was told I couldn't drop. I challenged them today stating that I had to take a training to get approved for uber pool; had I not taken the training then I would still be driving straight uber.....what the hell. We'll see what they say.....other than tell us how to improve the system.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

tbirms said:


> I'm fed up with uber pool. I have given more than enough $3 rides to people. I have an iphone. When I am in WAZE system on a ride, unless I pay close attention to the blinking feed, I miss opportunities all the time. Then get a nasty note saying I left money on the table....blaming me for a sucky system. I imagine if I didn't need the GPS it would be fine....but that isn't gonna happen. I asked to be dropped from uber pool and was told I couldn't drop. I challenged them today stating that I had to take a training to get approved for uber pool; had I not taken the training then I would still be driving straight uber.....what the hell. We'll see what they say.....other than tell us how to improve the system.


All drivers are getting pool requests regardless of whether they took the training or not. I would not focus on that. Instead, focus on safety issues in your emails with them. Try that. Pool requests, especially multiple requests during the same ride can cause distracted driving. That's the truth. It would be pretty embarrassing for Uber if there was an UberPool related lawsuit and it came out that the driver had previously done everything possible to opt out of Uberpool without success. Uber would be wise to let "conscientious objectors" out of the pool prison.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Hi folks. Just signed to this forum today, mainly due to issue of some disgruntled UberPool pax in Philly.
Many have enjoyed it but read on.

So this morning, I picked up a rider and his one luggage piece plus suit for the Airport. Second ping, second rider, one piece luggage, also for Airport. They're chatting okay. Third ping for one mile away, I'm assuming also for Airport. Today was first time I ever had 3 Uberpool pings for same trip.

Second rider grumbles, claims plane leaves in 75 minutes (so get Uber x?!), will be late, and let her out if I go to pick up third rider (which I already had accepted). First rider chimes in to echo second rider. Great, a mutiny.

Technically, they had been cool with pool for two but adding a third sort of surprised all of us. I pulled over for a minute. Decided to cave to their demands. Hit cancel for third guy. Clicked "too many passengers" as reason. Probably incorrect reason as I have no idea if he was alone or had others with him. I meant it as I already had a full car and trunk though probably could have fit one more luggage piece in trunk if he had one and if I tried.

Different story from a couple weeks ago. UPenn rider gets in car. Get Uberpool ping for second girl also in University City. I get to second address. She calls me and says screen address is incorrect and I need to go around the block in traffic to actual location. 

First rider begins freaking out, saying she's late for final exam! I ask why she clicked Uberpool then? She swore she clicked UberX! I told second rider sorry, need to cancel, and I clicked "wrong address" as reason. First rider was grateful, etc.

Definitely need more experience, time, and advice on handling these issues, whether to call their bluff and offer to pull over and let them out to reschedule elsewhere, etc.

Thanks for this forum. Glad to read your opinions.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> Hi folks. Just signed to this forum today, mainly due to issue of some disgruntled UberPool pax in Philly.
> Many have enjoyed it but read on.
> 
> So this morning, I picked up a rider and his one luggage piece plus suit for the Airport. Second ping, second rider, one piece luggage, also for Airport. They're chatting okay. Third ping for one mile away, I'm assuming also for Airport. Today was first time I ever had 3 Uberpool pings for same trip.
> ...


The Uber system is not supposed to give you a third set of pool passengers before you have dropped off at least one of the other sets of passengers. This should not have happened. Of course you should not accept further pings until you've dropped off at least one set of passengers. The most you should have in the car is two sets of passengers, maximum four persons in total.

As for the woman who said she put the pin in the wrong place, that should be her problem, not yours. The pool passenger is supposed to be "toes on the curb" where they placed the pin. If you arrive and the person is not there, two minutes later you can and should collect a cancellation fee for the no-show. You already have a set of passengers in your car, and cannot waste their time (and yours) chasing someone who set the pin incorrectly. If a person places the pin in the wrong place they can always cancel the ride request and resubmit the request with the pin in the right place.

Last thing, I always tell the passenger never to order UberPool if in a hurry to the airport or somewhere else. A pool request, when matched, will add between three minutes and 20 minutes to the total trip length.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

99 is 100% right but I also think a lot of Pool customers are hoping to 'get lucky' and either not get matched or have it be painless. The problem is they don't think of the circumstances like date/time/destination and whether or not the basic conditions are friendly towards their intended outcome. For example, for anyone to think that Pool is a good idea in commute hours is crazy. The best time for Pool, from a customer's side, is off hours. For drivers, it's getting tougher and tougher for it to be a good thing under any circumstances. It's mainly a grind that wears the driver and the car down.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The best that the drivers can do is set passenger expectations as diplomatically as possible in the beginning of the ride. Yes, it is the driver that is stuck doing the communication that Uber should be doing. It is also the driver's rating at stake if the passenger is unhappy with the pool experience.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a mistake to take a non-surge Pool ride. If you make this mistake do not cdouble down on the mistake by acceding to the whining of cheap and entitled passengers. Instead, ramp up the pain. Make each passenger regret the choice they made to select Pool over UberX. They won't learn any other way, and are likely scamming you, anyway. Yes, I am cynical, but I was not born this way.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> It's a mistake to take a non-surge Pool ride. If you make this mistake do not cdouble down on the mistake by acceding to the whining of cheap and entitled passengers. Instead, ramp up the pain. Make each passenger regret the choice they made to select Pool over UberX. They won't learn any other way, and are likely scamming you, anyway. Yes, I am cynical, but I was not born this way.


I am curious...what do you mean by pool passengers "are likely scamming you"?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am curious...what do you mean by pool passengers "are likely scamming you"?


They purposely choose Pool to save money, hoping that the ride will not be matched, but if it is, confident that they can convince you with crocodile tears to reject a matching ride that will inconvenience them.

This has never happened to you?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> They purposely choose Pool to save money, hoping that the ride will not be matched, but if it is, confident that they can convince you with crocodile tears to reject a matching ride that will inconvenience them.
> 
> This has never happened to you?


No, the full-on crocodile tears routine hasn't happened yet, but that's because 1) I have not done many pool rides, 2) most of them went unmatched due to no second set of riders, and 3) the ones that were matched were matched quickly, usually before the first passengers got into the car.

I really am trying to avoid the damned pool requests. They are such an insult. I've only done one this week, a matched ride, by mistake. Both parts were surge but I received under $2.00 for the second set of riders. I'm almost always unhappy with pool compensation. Surge really does need to be at least 2x to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> No, the full-on crocodile tears routine hasn't happened yet, but that's because 1) I have not done many pool rides, 2) most of them went unmatched due to no second set of riders, and 3) the ones that were matched were matched quickly, usually before the first passengers got into the car.
> 
> I really am trying to avoid the damned pool requests. They are such an insult. I've only done one this week, a matched ride, by mistake. Both parts were surge but I received under $2.00 for the second set of riders. I'm almost always unhappy with pool compensation. Surge really does need to be at least 2x to make it worthwhile.


Agreed. Pool compensation is insulting. I'm going to accept at least one this week, so I can try asking each ride what they paid. Then, I'm gonna compare that to what I was paid, and then dispute it. When I dispute it, I always ask what the riders paid. they mostly refuse to reply to that, but it's time for me to force the issue and have facts at hand should Uber try to lie about it.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

PAY on POOL is GARBAGE. dont do pool pings. Period. Youll learn it the hard way otherwise.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> The Uber system is not supposed to give you a third set of pool passengers before you have dropped off at least one of the other sets of passengers. This should not have happened. Of course you should not accept further pings until you've dropped off at least one set of passengers. The most you should have in the car is two sets of passengers, maximum four persons in total.
> 
> As for the woman who said she put the pin in the wrong place, that should be her problem, not yours. The pool passenger is supposed to be "toes on the curb" where they placed the pin. If you arrive and the person is not there, two minutes later you can and should collect a cancellation fee for the no-show. You already have a set of passengers in your car, and cannot waste their time (and yours) chasing someone who set the pin incorrectly. If a person places the pin in the wrong place they can always cancel the ride request and resubmit the request with the pin in the right place.
> 
> Last thing, I always tell the passenger never to order UberPool if in a hurry to the airport or somewhere else. A pool request, when matched, will add between three minutes and 20 minutes to the total trip length.


This has happened to me in the morning going to the airport. System matched three solo pool rides all downtown. No room for another person or luggage (was already using interior with luggage from other two) but I cancelled it. I was told you can have up to 4 people stacked as long as solo riders. Interesting.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

This is something I didn't know was possible. Maybe it was possible all along or maybe it is a subtle new "improvement" in Uberpool functionality that Uber hasn't bothered to explain in advance to anyone. Either way, I think it is confusing and prone to error when the system tries to match a pool trip with a third or fourth rider. Two sets of riders can be confusing enough.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> This has happened to me in the morning going to the airport. System matched three solo pool rides all downtown. No room for another person or luggage (was already using interior with luggage from other two) but I cancelled it. I was told you can have up to 4 people stacked as long as solo riders. Interesting.


Always put in that there are 2 riders at each pickup and you won't get a 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

A pool ride costs a little more for two passengers than one. If one pool passenger gets into the car but you mark it as two people, he may notice the increase in ride cost compared to the initially offered price.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> A pool ride costs a little more for two passengers than one. If one pool passenger gets into the car but you mark it as two people, he may notice the increase in ride cost compared to the initially offered price.


I guess if they don't notice it is an extra buck per ride.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I guess if they don't notice it is an extra buck per ride.


Only to Uber. You will just get the miles and minutes.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Only to Uber. You will just get the miles and minutes.


Wow. They don't even give us that? What pricks!


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> This has happened to me in the morning going to the airport. System matched three solo pool rides all downtown. No room for another person or luggage (was already using interior with luggage from other two) but I cancelled it. I was told you can have up to 4 people stacked as long as solo riders. Interesting.


Unless you click the button that says you picked up 2 pax each time...


----------

